# Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand schlechte erfahrungen mit dem laden gemacht hat? ich habe mit dem geschäft abgeschlossen.:v  ich habe mir vor 3 monaten dort eine rute gekauft und die ist bis jetzt 2 mal gebrochen und es gab nur ausreden.dann noch die aktion mit der vorfachschnur die nur gerissen ist.an dem abend wurden wir nur beleidigt und weggeschickt.heute war es das dritte mal und da sind dann die dreifachwirbel ewig weggebrochen. es kam die begründung sie seien zu schwach fürs jiggen obwohl mir beim kauf versichert wurde das sie stark genug sind. ich werde diesen laden:v nie wieder betreten. lieber gebe ich einen oder zwei euro mehr aus und kaufe dann bei balltic kölln.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Hi,ist das der Laden,links an BK vorbei die Straße hoch,über die Kreuzung und noch 50 m geradeaus ????

War schon lange nicht mehr da,deswegen meine Frage ?!

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand schlechte erfahrungen mit dem laden gemacht hat? ich habe mit dem geschäft abgeschlossen.:v  ich habe mir vor 3 monaten dort eine rute gekauft und die ist bis jetzt 2 mal gebrochen und es gab nur ausreden.dann noch die aktion mit der vorfachschnur die nur gerissen ist.an dem abend wurden wir nur beleidigt und weggeschickt.heute war es das dritte mal und da sind dann die dreifachwirbel ewig weggebrochen. es kam die begründung sie seien zu schwach fürs jiggen obwohl mir beim kauf versichert wurde das sie stark genug sind. ich werde diesen laden:v nie wieder betreten. lieber gebe ich einen oder zwei euro mehr aus und kaufe dann bei balltic kölln.



Du bist sicher, daß Du den laden nicht mit Baltic verwechselst? Normalerweise bekommt man den Schrott doch bei Baltic 

Also ich kann nix negatives über FairPlay sagen, weder Heiligenhafen noch Fehmarn, immer freundlich, kompetent und alles von guter Qualität.


----------



## djoerni (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

also ich habe mit dem laden nur gute erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ist das der Laden den ich meine ?????


Der  STF :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hi,ist das der Laden,links an BK vorbei die Straße hoch,über die Kreuzung und noch 50 m geradeaus ????
> 
> War schon lange nicht mehr da,deswegen meine Frage ?!
> 
> Der  STF  :g



Der Laden ist in dem ehemaligen "Rudis-Reste-Rampe-Shop", früher war der weiter oben, jetzt also direkt an der von Dir benannten Kreuzung.
Ob der damals schon FairPlay war weiß ich nicht...


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ist das der Laden den ich meine ?????
> 
> 
> Der STF :g


ja das ist der laden


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Du bist sicher, daß Du den laden nicht mit Baltic verwechselst? Normalerweise bekommt man den Schrott doch bei Baltic
> ja da bin ich mir 100% sicher


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Der Laden ist in dem ehemaligen "Rudis-Reste-Rampe-Shop", früher war der weiter oben, jetzt also direkt an der von Dir benannten Kreuzung.
> Ob der damals schon FairPlay war weiß ich nicht...




Jo,dann weiß ich von wem die Rede ist.
Also die paar male ,die ich dort mal was gekauft habe,bin ich
ordentlich beraten worden,kann nix negatives sagen.
Da war der Laden aber auch noch etwas oberhalb,vielleicht
hat sich ja was am Personal geändert.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## MelaS72 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

wir haben auch nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Kompetente Beratung und Freundlichkeit.
Männe hat sich letztes Jahr dort ne Bootsrute gekauft. Damit ist er super zufrieden und nimmt sie hier für den Rhein. Den Name "Boots"-Rute wird sie gerecht, denn er hat aus Jux mal n Ruderboot damit "gedrillt" und sie hielt!!!


----------



## muz660socke (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

;+Seit vielen Jahren kaufen wir in dem Laden. Wir sind immer kompetent beraten worden und die Ware war in Ordnung. War denn einmal eine Reklamation, so wurde diese sogleich behoben. 
Selbst kleinere Reparatuen an Rolle und Rute wurden kostenfrei behoben, obwohl die Sachen nicht in dem Geschäft gekauft wurden.#6
Irgendwie passt das geschilderte nicht zu dem Laden.


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

bin mit harald und fairplay in h`hafen immer super gefahren.
hier auf fehmarn gehe ich seit diesem jahr lieber zu baltic.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

doch das passt schon. wir haben deswegen heute (dreifachwirbel) drei gute fische verloren. und das mal davor wegen der schnur fünf fische. also für mich ist der laden gestorben.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Vielleicht werden die " Einheimischen " dort besch....n,uns
Touris gegenüber ist mal wohl freundlich gesinnt....:q:q:q


Der  STF  :g


----------



## MelaS72 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

bevor ich Fairplay kannte habe ich mir bei Baltic ne Stippe gekauft. Einmal ausgeworfen und der Spitzenring war fott. Auf Empfehlung bin ich dann zu Fairplay gewechselt. Sind wir im Norden, wird auch nur da gekauft! #6


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden die " Einheimischen " dort besch....n,uns
> Touris gegenüber ist mal wohl freundlich gesinnt....:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Der STF :g


ja aber ´der kohle die man da lässt sollte das auch nicht sein denke4 ich mal. naja muss ja jeder selber wissen wie er seine kohle verdienen will.


----------



## Klaus S. (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> doch das passt schon. wir haben deswegen heute (dreifachwirbel) drei gute fische verloren. und das mal davor wegen der schnur fünf fische. also für mich ist der laden gestorben.


 
Stellt Fairplay die Wirbel und Schnur selber her?? Ansonsten solltest du dich mal an den Hersteller wenden und über diesen schimpfen und nicht über Fairplay. :m :m :m


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Stellt Fairplay die Wirbel und Schnur selber her?? Ansonsten solltest du dich mal an den Hersteller wenden und über diesen schimpfen und nicht über Fairplay. :m :m :m


wenn mir aber gesagt wird das dieses geschirr zum jiggen reicht dann kann ich mich auch beí den leuten beschweren oder nicht? erst überlegen dann schreiben


----------



## Klaus S. (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> wenn mir aber gesagt wird das dieses geschirr zum jiggen reicht dann kann ich mich auch beí den leuten beschweren oder nicht? erst überlegen dann schreiben


 
Hat ja anscheinend doch nicht gereicht da du einfach zu große Fische fängst   Bist einfach ein zu guter Angler was die Jungs von Fairplay nicht gleich erkannt haben #6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Auch ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.
Bloss,zaubern können die dort auch nicht.
Billigkram bleibt nu mal Billigkram.
Aber wenn man diesen ausweicht und dort statt dessen günstige Markenartikel
kauft,dann stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auf jeden Fall.



Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Moin Moin ,
@der Berufsfischer
kann Deinen Ärger verstehen . Wenn ich wegen einer ungenügenden ,um es gelinde ausgedrückt Aussage, Fische verlieren würde und mir eine Angel zerbröselt dann erwarte ich gerade vom heimischen Händler mehr Service .

@all
nur zur Info . Es gibt 2 Läden die Fairplay heißen . Einmal der in Burg mit Torsten und einmal der hin Dorschtown mit Harald .
Bei Torsten bin ich immer gut beraten worden und werde wenn ich Burg bin auch weiter bei ihm kaufen . Zu dem Laden in Dorschtown kann ich nichts sagen , da war ich vor Jaaaahren mal und seit es Torsten gibt hatte ich keinen Grund mehr da hinzufahren , keinen negativen aber auch keinen postiven 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Auch ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.
> Bloss,zaubern können die dort auch nicht.
> Billigkram bleibt nu mal Billigkram.
> Aber wenn man diesen ausweicht und dort statt dessen günstige Markenartikel
> ...


man kannst du nicht lesen oder was? ich habe gefragt ob das zum jiggen reicht was die dreifachwirbel angeht und die schnur und wenn mir dann gesagt wir das es auf jedenfall reich dann gehe ich davon auch aus. und wenn man dann dreimal angeschissen wird ist man auch sauer oder nicht?


----------



## havkat (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Moin Berufsfischer!

Auch wenn ich deinen Ärger verstehen kann.

Nimm mal büschn Gas weg, okay!

Alle die hier schreiben, können auch lesen...... ehrlich.


----------



## Wulli (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Moin,

ich habe eigentlich erst einmal Pech mit einer Rute gehabt. Ich hatte mir eine neue Brandungsrute gekauft (ca. 175.- € wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Nachdem ich zweimal ausgeworfen hatte, brach sie ca 30cm. über der Rolle.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich sie zum Händler genbracht, der hat sich den Bruch angesehenm und hat mir Kommentarlos eine neue Rute gegeben. Das ist das, was ich von einem Händler erwarte, wenn ich FREUNDLICH und berechtigt eine Reklamation vorbringe. Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund warum ich nie im Internet mein Tackle kaufe.

Wenn mann manchen Deiner Kommentare hier so liest - siehe Posting 18 und 22 - könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass Du vllt. nicht gerade ein ruhiger Zeitgenosse bist ?? Ich will auf keinen Fall Deine "Reklamation" als unberechtigt darstellen, was ich sagen will, ist eben: So wie man in den Wald rein ruft, so schallt es eben auch wieder raus.... 

Wie auch immer. War das Zeug denn billig, oder waren es Markenartikel? Würde mich auch interessieren, woher die Angel kam.

Du sagst, dass Du drei Mal "angeschissen" und beleidigt wurdest. Was haben die denn gesagt??

Wulli


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eigentlich erst einmal Pech mit einer Rute gehabt. Ich hatte mir eine neue Brandungsrute gekauft (ca. 175.- € wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Nachdem ich zweimal ausgeworfen hatte, brach sie ca 30cm. über der Rolle.
> 
> ...


ich bin eigentlich sehr lange ruhig aber das ging heute echt zuweit. ich wurde zweimal angeschissen und einmal beleidigt. es waren markenartikel wenn man von zebco (rute) und cormoran von marken reden kann.


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ja das ist ein Grässlicher Laden !!!!:g :g 

Immer wenn da bin, und Thorsten seinen Laden betrette, komme ich immer mit weniger Geld wieder raus......#q #q #q 


In übrigen, ist meine neu erworbende Wasserkugel zum Horni Fischen auch in zwei teile gebrochen.....

Na ja was solls, ich werde wohl weiterhin da mein Geld verlieren und mich weiter wundern.

Aber wenn ich ein Problem habe, dann wende ich mich an den CHEF des Ladens, und bespreche es mit ihn, und beschweren über unfreundliches Personal, mache ich auch beim CHEF.....#h #h


----------



## chris13 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

ich finde den´Laden gut,ich werde da immer gut und freundlich beraten.Und mir wurde bisher auch alles umgetauscht!!!Für die Rute können die doch auch nix...da würde ich mich an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## Platte (30. August 2006)

*AW: tzzzzzzzz*

So etwas unqualifiziertes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört was Berufsfischer hier von sich gibt.#q 
Ich denke du bist Angler oder habe ich mich da getäuscht?#d 
Wenn ja wüstest Du das Deine Vorwürfe absolut Peinlich sind.|uhoh: 
Wie Klaus es schon erkannte stellt ein Geschäft wie dieses keine Angelruten, Schnüre oder Wirbel her.


Ich gehe mal davon aus das Deine Ruten Dir umgetauscht wurde nach dem Bruch (wenn es Garantie war) Also wo das Problem?
Deine Vorfachschnur ist dir Garantiert durch Überlastung gerissen, weil alte Schnüre verkauft er dort auch nicht. Und von jeder Firma sind mir Vorfachschnüre schon das ein oder andere mal gerissen. Oder nehme gleich 1mm. Da wird dir das nicht mehr passieren.
Meinst Du, das die Händler jedes Päckchen verschiedener Hersteller an Wirbeln vorher testen bevor sie verkauft werden? Ich denke mal das die Gewichtsangabe auf Deinem Packet ausreichend für das Pilken und Jiggen ist, daher woher soll er dann wissen das es nicht ausreicht?
Wer angelt den mit Dreifachwirbel beim Jiggen?#c 
 
Egal, ich bin hier ein wenig angestunken, das ständig irgendwelche Händler hier durch den Dreck gezogen werden, nur weil jemand mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Viele Leute orientieren sich in den Foren allein durch Werbung und Veröffentlichungen und leider auch was man über einen anderen schreibt ohne selber seine Erfahrungen zu machen.
Positives ist schnell vergessen, negatives brennt sich regelrecht ein.
Wenn jeder, der in einem Angelgeschäft nach seiner Meinung ungerecht behandelt wurde währe hier Posten würde, dann könnte man einen extra Traid dafür aufmachen wo alle Angelhändler aufgeführt währen.
Denn es gibt in jedem Geschäft unzufriedene Kunden wodurch auch immer, und jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag.
Wenn Du in Deinem Beruf einen unzufriedenen Kunden hast und der gleich mal hier Posten würde, was Du doch für Mist gemacht hast währest Du wohl auch nicht sehr Erfreut darüber, oder?


So, das musste ich mal loswerden!!!!!!

Ich für meine Person kann Angelsport Fairplay nur weiterempfehlen von der Freundlichkeit bis zur Fachgerechten Beratung.

Gruß Platte


----------



## Katze_01 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Moin

Ich hab bei Harald (Fairplay Dorschtown) nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Besonders die Wattis möchte ich herrausheben.

Denn:

Welcher Händler fährt schon Persönlich an die Grenze (DK) und weiter um frische Köder zu bekommen.
Da hat es mich auch noch nie gestört das die wattis 2ct pro Stk mehr kosten.

Aber was solls:

Wenn das Hallali zum Angriff geblasen wird ist immer ein Händler schuld.

Ich schließe mich damit voll und ganz Platte an!!!


----------



## DanyS73 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

moin gemeinde

der name ist dort nicht nur geschäft. fair play ist dort eine lebenseinstellung. jeder der nur in richtung fehmarn fährt kennt fairplay und auch die beratung und ebenso die qualität der verkauften waren. meiner einer hat bei sonderangeborten immer gerne eingekauft und teilweise auch umsonst (nicht kostenlos)! selbst die günstigen bootsruten, wovon ich mir auf grund des preises zwei gekauft hatte waren ihr geld alle male wert. eigentlich dachte ich mir ... was so billig ist kann nix sein, nimm dir mal zwei mit. pustekuchen, die dinger halten und halten und halten. 

sicherlich gibt es in jedem laden und bei jedem verkauten gerät mal probleme. habe ich bei fair play noch nie probleme gehabt mit umtausch oder ersatz. es kommt aber immer noch darauf an wie das gerät den defekt erhalten hat. aber darüber kann ich in dem geschilderten fall nicht urteilen.

was mich an diesem trööt ein wenig ärgert ist die überschrift. bedenkt bitte, das wir hier über ein geschäft sprechen wo menschen auch von leben. vielleicht kann man beim nächsten mal die wortwahl etwas bedachter formulieren da es sicherlich viele gibt die nur eine überschrift lesen und sich dann denken... ok ,kannste da auch nicht mehr hingehen. diese menschen schauen sich dann nicht einmal mehr den inhalt der diskusion an und haben eine vorgefertigte meinung über fairplay in heiligenhafen.

alles was hier geschrieben wird sollte daher bedacht durchgeführt werden und nicht aus einer emotionalen stimmung heraus. vielleicht sollte man mal ein paar nächte drüber schlafen und eventuell ein paar nüchterne und sachliche gespräche mit dem geschäftsführer wechseln bevor man das geschäft hier öffentlich anprangert und eventuell (vorsichtig ausgesprochen) den ruf leicht schädigt. man sollte nie vergessen, dass es dabei immer um existenzen geht.

meine meinung kennt ihr ja jetzt nun. ich werde auch weiterhin wenn wir auf dem wege nach fehmarn sind gerne und oft dort einkaufen.

und nein, ich bekomme für meine aussage hier keine sponsorengeschenke da ich diesen eintrag hier gerne und freiwillig mache.


----------



## Platte (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



DanyS73 schrieb:


> moin gemeinde
> 
> 
> was mich an diesem trööt ein wenig ärgert ist die überschrift. bedenkt bitte, das wir hier über ein geschäft sprechen wo menschen auch von leben. vielleicht kann man beim nächsten mal die wortwahl etwas bedachter formulieren da es sicherlich viele gibt die nur eine überschrift lesen und sich dann denken... ok ,kannste da auch nicht mehr hingehen. diese menschen schauen sich dann nicht einmal mehr den inhalt der diskusion an und haben eine vorgefertigte meinung über fairplay in heiligenhafen.
> ...


 

|good: Ich bekomme übrigens auch keine Provision und Appelier nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand bevor man solche Traids eröffnet|wavey: 

@katze
bestelle mir immer Palette Wattis. Sind zwischen 170 und 200 Stück drauf. Meist 200 und kosten dann nur 32 Euronen.#6


----------



## SergioTübingen (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Also ich war schon in beiden Fairplay Läden und muss sagen, dass ich sowohl mit den Sachen die ich gekauft hab, als auch mit der Beratung sehr zufrieden bin. Klar ist es tierisch ärgerlich, wenn man Fische durch Materialfehler verliert. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass die Jungs von Fairplay beim Einkauf ihrer Wirbel nicht zum Lieferanten gesagt haben:"Ey gib uns mal ein paar besonders schwache, die leicht brechen. Wir wollen mal ein paar Kunden ärgern!" 
Du hattest wahrscheinlich wirklich Pech und hast welche erwischt die wirklich nen Produktionsfehler hatten. Dafür kann ja keiner was, sowas passiert halt. Ich hab dieses Jahr auch schon nen Graskarpfen mit über 80cm verloren weil mein Haken gebrochen ist und nen Zander unbekannter Grösse, weil meine nagelneue 30er Hauptschnur beim Anhieb gerissen ist.. Shit happens! #c


----------



## Fehmarn-Torsten (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Hallo,
im Vorfeld erst mal ein Dankeschön an alle die hier eine konstruktive Angabe oder Aussage gemacht haben!

Leider wird hier von einem Fall geschildert den ich nur vom hörensagen bewerten kann,da ich selber auf Fehmarn bin!
*Ich kann voll und ganz den Ärger von Berufsfischer verstehen,nicht aber seine polemischen Aussagen!*

*Laut seiner eigenen Aussage wurde die Rute 2mal sofort getauscht,was auch gut ist,vieleicht sollte er mal bedenken das ein Fachhändler auch anders reagieren könnte und die Sache auf eine andere Art und Weise regeln darf!*
*Er könnte die Rute auch einschicken und vom Großhändler reparieren oder austauschen lassen,was für den Kunden aber min. 2.Wochen Wartezeit bedeutet!*
*Desweiteren finde ich es auch erstaunlich wenn man sich selber Artikel von Cormoran und Zebco kauft,also eigentlich damit zufrieden ist und dann wörtlich die Produkte mit den Worten beschreibt:*_wenn man dabei von Marken sprechen kann!_
*Hallo,jemand zuhause????*
*Desweiteren sollte man vieleicht nicht ganz so offensichtlich Werbung für den Mitbewerber machen,wenn man erfolgreich eine Beschwerde los werden möchte!!!!*

*Wir wünschen Dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß an dem von Dir benannten Händler und warten voller Vorfreude auf den nächsten Bericht über Deine Unzufriedenheit!(vieleicht zerreisst Du dann ja den nächsten)*

*i.V. Torsten Nagel|wavey: *


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: tzzzzzzzz*



Platte schrieb:


> So etwas unqualifiziertes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört was Berufsfischer hier von sich gibt.#q
> Ich denke du bist Angler oder habe ich mich da getäuscht?#d
> Wenn ja wüstest Du das Deine Vorwürfe absolut Peinlich sind.|uhoh:
> Wie Klaus es schon erkannte stellt ein Geschäft wie dieses keine Angelruten, Schnüre oder Wirbel her.
> ...


man peilst du die lage nicht oder wie? ich weiß selber das der laden die sachen nicht herstellt.
1. die rute wurde mir umgetauscht und dannach ist sie wieder gebrochen. wenn eine rute beim jiggen bricht während ich das geschirrr führe ist das wohl schrott oder wie sehe ich das? wenn es beim fischrüberheben passiert dann ist es ja was anderes aber so:r !
2.das war eine 0,45mm schnur und jeder normale mensch weiß das sowas zum jiggen reicht aber wenn sie ewig in der mitte wegreisst ist das wohl auch nicht so das ware oder? wenn sie nun am knoten wegreisst ist das ja was anderes aber diereckt in der mitte?
3.auf dem päckchen stand keine gewichtsangabe deswegen habe ich ja gefragt#q und wenn mir dann gesagt wird das die auf jedenfall reichen dann gehe ich auch davon aus.
4.ich!!!


----------



## Wulli (31. August 2006)

*AW: tzzzzzzzz*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> man peilst du die lage nicht oder wie? ich weiß selber das der laden die sachen nicht herstellt.
> 1. die rute wurde mir umgetauscht und dannach ist sie wieder gebrochen. wenn eine rute beim jiggen bricht während ich das geschirrr führe ist das wohl schrott oder wie sehe ich das? wenn es beim fischrüberheben passiert dann ist es ja was anderes aber so:r !
> 2.das war eine 0,45mm schnur und jeder normale mensch weiß das sowas zum jiggen reicht aber wenn sie ewig in der mitte wegreisst ist das wohl auch nicht so das ware oder? wenn sie nun am knoten wegreisst ist das ja was anderes aber diereckt in der mitte?
> 3.auf dem päckchen stand keine gewichtsangabe deswegen habe ich ja gefragt#q und wenn mir dann gesagt wird das die auf jedenfall reichen dann gehe ich auch davon aus.
> 4.ich!!!



irgendwie verstehe ich das hier jetzt nicht, vllt. bin ich ja ein bischen blöd, aber ich hätte doch gerne gewußt, was Du gemacht hast, als die Rute das zweite Mal gebrochen ist. Warst Du wieder bei Fairplay? Hat man sie Dir getauscht bzw. eine andere angeboten? Was  hat man denn zu Dir gesagt, dass Du meinst beleidigt worden zu sein? Zebco ist ja eigentlich schon ein Markenartikel, deswegen sollte es dem Händler ja ein Leichtes sein, die Angel an den Großhandel wieder zurück zu geben. Ähnlich verhält es sich doch auch bei Cormoran. 

Wie bist du denn nun mit dem Händler verblieben, wie oft warst Du da? 

Da sich der Händler ja nun auch persönlich gemeldet hast, wäre es gut, mit Ihm direkt über die Sache zu sprechen und wenn Du wirklich beleidigt wurdest, sag` ihm wer was gesagt hat. Das kann ja nun wirklich nicht im Sinne des Chefs sein wenn Kunden beleidigt werden.

Wulli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

@Berufsfischer :

Atme mal drei Tage tief durch und versuche wieder einen Erregungszustand zu finden,der dich zu einer vernünftigen Kommunikation mit Menschen befähigt.





Uli


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: tzzzzzzzz*



Wulli schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das hier jetzt nicht, vllt. bin ich ja ein bischen blöd, aber ich hätte doch gerne gewußt, was Du gemacht hast, als die Rute das zweite Mal gebrochen ist. Warst Du wieder bei Fairplay? Hat man sie Dir getauscht bzw. eine andere angeboten? Was hat man denn zu Dir gesagt, dass Du meinst beleidigt worden zu sein? Zebco ist ja eigentlich schon ein Markenartikel, deswegen sollte es dem Händler ja ein Leichtes sein, die Angel an den Großhandel wieder zurück zu geben. Ähnlich verhält es sich doch auch bei Cormoran.
> 
> Wie bist du denn nun mit dem Händler verblieben, wie oft warst Du da?
> 
> ...


die ruten sind beide male beim jigführen gebrochen. auf die zweite warte ich immer noch aber ich denke mal das das eh nichts mehr wird. die erste habe ich abgegeben und nach drei wochen eine neue bekommen. ich wurde ja nicht alleine beleidigt sondern auch ein kutterkapitän und seine frau sowie ein weiter angler. es wurde zu uns gesagt das wir eh besoffen sind und das man sich eh nicht mit uns unterhalten kann. das war aber die sache mit der schnur.
es muß ja jeder selber wissen wie er seine kunden behandelt. also von uns wird da sicher keiner mehr einkaufen und ich denke mal alle die auf den kutter des besagten kapitäns gehen wohl sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Micky (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @Berufsfischer :
> 
> versuche wieder einen Erregungszustand zu finden...



DER WAR (Ferkel) GUT  :q 

*@ Berufsfischer:* Jedem seine Meinung, die steht Dir zu, aber ich kann mich Wulli und Platte inhaltlich VOLLKOMMEN anschließen !!!


Da bleibt all den stets zufriedenen und treuen Fairplay-Kunden nur zu sagen:

Viel Spass, tolle Markenware, einwandfreie Qualität und überdurchschnittliche Kundenfreundlichkeit bei Deinem günstigen und neuen Tackledealer BALTIC KÖLLN!!!  |rolleyes :q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

@Micky : Du denkst mal wieder nur an das andere.... 



Uli


----------



## Wulli (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @Micky : Du denkst mal wieder nur an das andere....
> 
> 
> 
> Uli



So isser!  Jaaaaaaaa, so isser! :q |supergri 

Wulli


----------



## friggler (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Fairplay sind auch positiv.
 Ich habe mir dort eine Brandungsrute gekauft bei der die Steckverbindun des obersten Drittels zu locker war. Zurück in HH dort angerufen und ohne Diskussion sagte man mir: " Zusenden oder Bring mit wenn Du das nächste Mal hier bist wird natürlich sofort umgetauscht. "
 Also nix mit Einschicken und warten bis der Hersteller sich bewegt-1A Service.
 Leider gab es die Rute nicht mehr und war auch nicht zu besorgen. Was macht dieser unfaire Laden? - Hab eine vergleichbare - sogar etwas teurere Rute OHNE  ZUZAHLEN!! - im Austausch bekommen, bei gleichzeitigem wahlweisem Angebot alternativ Geld zurück. 

 Wann Immer es was berechtigtes zu bemängeln war wurde es freundlich und problemlos aus der Welt geschafft, selbst wenn es eigentlich ein Fehler des Herstellers ist, für den Fair-Play selbst nicht verantwortlich ist. Hab auch aktuell eine Kleinigkeit aber Ich bin mir recht sicher, bei Fair-Play werde Ich auch diesmal zufrieden aus dem Laden gehen!

 Bei dem anderen Händler am Hafen wurde Ich mit abstrusen "Argumenten" unfreundlich, wie ein dummer Junge behandelt. Andere übrigens auch-nutze mal die Boardsuche (Es ging um Schnur ;-))

 @Berufsfischer
 Mich würde mal interessieren welche Rute/Modell das war. 
 Und OHNE dich angreifen zu wollen, Rute gebrochen, Schnurbruch und Wirbel gebrochen?? Ist es möglich dass der eine bei "Jiggen" an jiggen mit Zanderköpfen dachte und Du an jiggen mit schweren Dorschbomben? Wäre meine einzige Idee dazu...
 Wenn man unzufrieden ist sollte man es auch sagen dürfen, aber meine Erfahrung ist wirklich das Gegenteil. 
 Ich kann mich bei Fair-Play nur für besten Servie bedanken.

 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Man sieht: Angler sind geduldig.
Nirgendwo anders würde jemand mit diesem Umgangston soviele freundliche Antworten bekommen :m


----------



## havkat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Moin!

Sollte das Thema noch´n büschn weitergehen......

*@Berufsfischer*



			
				der Berufsfischer schrieb:
			
		

> man peilst du die lage nicht oder wie?



Noch *eine * derartige Eröffnung eines postings von dir und du bekommst eine Verwarnung.

Hier kann nieman etwas dafür, dass du Probs mit deinem Tackel hattest.
Da offensichtlich generell Zufriedenheit i.p. Fairplay besteht, ist es normal das die Boardies Fragen stellen oder kritisch anmerken.

Wenn man sich so in den Regen stellt wie du, dann kann man auch mal büschn nass werden.
Solltest du, bei deinem Beruf, eigentlich kennen. 

Alln´s kloar?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

nichts ist klar? wenn einige meinen ganz schlaue fragen zu stellen bekommen sie auch ganz nette antworten und mehr nicht.


----------



## havkat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Nichts klar?

Schade, hatte dich für plietscher gehalten.

Die Kernaussage meines letzten postings hat natürlich weiterhin Bestand.

Aber das ist dir klar, oder?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

das ist mir schon klar aber auch recht egal!!! vernünftige fragen kann man ja auch beantworten aber einige kommen ja immer gleich ganz schlau und solchen werde ich dann auch ganz schlau antworten.wenn sie dann nicht mit dem umgangston umkönnen und anfangen zu heulen kann ich auch nichts dafür. mfg


----------



## havkat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



> wenn sie dann nicht mit dem umgangston umkönnen und anfangen zu heulen kann ich auch nichts dafür.



Alles klar, hab verstanden.

Hoffentlich komme(n) ich/wir weiterhin mit deinem Umgangston klar.

Wir sind hier nich auf´m Kudder, nä!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Hoffentlich komme(n) ich/wir weiterhin mit deinem Umgangston klar.

Wir sind hier nich auf´m Kudder, nä![/quote]nö ein glück auch für einige das wir da nicht sind. mfg


----------



## Dakota (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Diese Diskussion hier führt doch zu nichts! Es gibt anscheinend viele zufriedene Fairplay Kunden und bisher nur EINEN unzufriedenen! Also, worüber reden wir hier noch? Ich persönlich kaufe in beiden Geschäften, und bin in beiden immer nett und kompetent beraten worden!


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ich verstehe manchmal die ganze Aufregung nicht....#d #d 

Jeder Händler kann mal Fehler Ware haben. Und jeder Verkäufer hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Aber kann man/n darüber nicht ein Persönliches Gespräch führen ??? 

Auch wenn ich so manche anderen Freds lese, wo auf Händler geschossen wir......man dann gehe ich da nicht mehr hin und fertig ist die sache.

Und ob Freunde/Bekannte auch nicht mehr bei ihn kaufen gehen, das Intressiert doch keine Sau......ich weiß das ich immer Nett und Höfflich beraten wurde von seinen Verkäufern, und sollte mich mal einer dumm anmachen, dann wird er mich kennen lernen !! Und dann Funzt das wieder#6 #6


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Dakota schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion hier führt doch zu nichts! Es gibt anscheinend viele zufriedene Fairplay Kunden und bisher nur EINEN unzufriedenen! Also, worüber reden wir hier noch? Ich persönlich kaufe in beiden Geschäften, und bin in beiden immer nett und kompetent beraten worden!


ist nicht ganz richtig|gr:
aber auch wir meiden den Laden großräumig. Das dazu.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ich denk es wird Zeit,diesen Thread zu schliessen.
Und wie schon mal angemerkt : Tief durchatmen und beruhigen.......



Uli


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich komme(n) ich/wir weiterhin mit deinem Umgangston klar.
> 
> Wir sind hier nich auf´m Kudder, nä!


nö ein glück auch für einige das wir da nicht sind. mfg[/QUOTE]


Jo dann werden die Boarder als Bleie an deine Netzte gebunden...und über den Grund der Ostsee geschleppt........#d #d 

Du weißt doch selber, wer mit Bleie schmeißt, der bekommt auch mal eins an den Kopf.....:m :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

mal ne frage, was für eine rute hast du da denn zerschossen?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich verstehe manchmal die ganze Aufregung nicht....#d #d
> 
> Jeder Händler kann mal Fehler Ware haben. Und jeder Verkäufer hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Aber kann man/n darüber nicht ein Persönliches Gespräch führen ???
> 
> ...


es wurde doch gefragt wer und wie wir beleidigt wurden also scheint es doch jemanden zu interessieren


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> mal ne frage, was für eine rute hast du da denn zerschossen?


das eine war eine rhino lake wenn sie sich so schreibt


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Yupii schrieb:


> ist nicht ganz richtig|gr:
> aber auch wir meiden den Laden großräumig. Das dazu.



Wie wäre es mit Details???

Einfach so so'n "Ding" hier einwerfen is' nich' Kamerad. Wer "A" sagt, muß auch "B" sagen.
Ohne Begründung so ein Post ist am Rande des Guten Geschmacks.


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> es wurde doch gefragt wer und wie wir beleidigt wurden also scheint es doch jemanden zu interessieren




Ja neugierige haben wir hier immer im Board......:m :m 

Aber kannst du nicht mel den Thorsten anschreiben/anrufen und ihn zur schnecke machen was seinen Leuten einfällt ????

Wir sind doch keine kleinen Kinder hier die sich mit Sand beschmeißen und uns in den Haaren ziehen.......


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

mann-mann-mann, immer dieses paschalisierende "Die sehen mich nicht mehr".#d 

Es gibt doch bezüglich des dicken Halses mehrere Möglichkeiten, diesen Aggregatzustand zu erreichen.

- Der Händler hat mir was verkauft, dass ich so verwende, wie er gesagt hat und was das Gerät auch laut Hersteller abkönnen müsste - Bruch

- Der Händler hat mir was verkauft, dass ich nicht so verwende, wie er gesagt hat und was das Gerät auch laut Hersteller gar nicht ab kann - Bruch

- Der Händler hat mir was verkauft, dass ich so verwende, wie er gesagt hat aber was das Gerät laut Hersteller gar nicht ab kann - Bruch

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso immer und immer wieder trotz drei verschiedener Schuldiger immer nur auf einen abgehalst wird.


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ich habe einen Vorschlag !!!

Der Thorsten soll der Berufsfischer in seinen Laden setzen.....und wehe es geht mal was schief, dann werden wir einen Großen Anker besorgen.|wavey: :q :q :q :q 

Also Schwamm drüber !! Fair-Play hat ab ein paar Tagen weniger Kunden, und fertig ist die Suppe......:m :m


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

*Zitat:*Hoffentlich komme(n) ich/wir weiterhin mit deinem Umgangston klar.

Wir sind hier nich auf´m Kudder, nä![/quote]
*Zitat von Berufsfischer:*nö ein glück auch für einige das wir da nicht sind. mfg[/quote

Jetzt fang ich aber an zu Zittern.:q Deine Drohungen kanst Du getrost für Dich behalten.|krach: Sind hier nicht auf dem Kinderspielplatz.#d 
Was erwartest Du hier eigentlich an Antworten auf Dein Traid?
Deine Anti Fair-Play kampagne scheint doch eh nicht zu funktionieren. Wie Du siehst:m .
Solltest befor Du den nächsten Händler durch den Schmutz ziehen willst, mal überlegen ob Du die Sachen nicht lieber doch Privat klärst statt sich hier so aufzubäumen und Unverständniss zu ernten.
Jeder hat mal Probleme mit dem Tackle, aber solche feindlichen Postings zu bringen ist echt Krass und ohne Verstand.

tzzzzzz

Platte


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Vorschlag !!!
> 
> Der Thorsten soll der Berufsfischer in seinen Laden setzen.....und wehe es geht mal was schief, dann werden wir einen Großen Anker besorgen.|wavey: :q :q :q :q
> 
> Also Schwamm drüber !! Fair-Play hat ab ein paar Tagen weniger Kunden, und fertig ist die Suppe......:m :m


du erwartes doch auf deine schlechten postings keine antwort oder???


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

hab mal gerade meinen katalog durch geschaut. ich muss dir ganz klar sagen das die rute nicht zum jiggen geeignet ist! mit einem wurfgewicht von 10- 55 g ist sie mit dem jiggen klar überfordert.ich selbst habe fast die ganze df serie von pilk - spinn h und bin sehr zufrieden damit. mit der spinn h mache ich das leichte ostseepilken was auch bestens funzt.wenn du jiggen willst muss schon mind. die world champion seejigger oder die rhino df pilk ran .die lake ist eher fürs spinnangeln auf mefo und dorsch geeignet aber bestimmt nicht zum jiggern! die beratung zum kauf dieser rute die nun wirklich nicht zum jiggern gedacht und auch nicht gebaut wurde muss man ganz klar dem händler anhafften.ich würde dir diese rute nie zum jiggern empfehlen eher die rhino pilk mit der du auch dementsprechend die gewichte die zum jiggen nötig sind werfen kannst.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



Platte schrieb:


> *Zitat:*Hoffentlich komme(n) ich/wir weiterhin mit deinem Umgangston klar.
> 
> Wir sind hier nich auf´m Kudder, nä!


*Zitat von Berufsfischer:*nö ein glück auch für einige das wir da nicht sind. mfg[/quote

Jetzt fang ich aber an zu Zittern.:q Deine Drohungen kanst Du getrost für Dich behalten.|krach: Sind hier nicht auf dem Kinderspielplatz.#d 
Was erwartest Du hier eigentlich an Antworten auf Dein Traid?
Deine Anti Fair-Play kampagne scheint doch eh nicht zu funktionieren. Wie Du siehst:m .
Solltest befor Du den nächsten Händler durch den Schmutz ziehen willst, mal überlegen ob Du die Sachen nicht lieber doch Privat klärst statt sich hier so aufzubäumen und Unverständniss zu ernten.
Jeder hat mal Probleme mit dem Tackle, aber solche feindlichen Postings zu bringen ist echt Krass und ohne Verstand.

tzzzzzz

Platte[/quote]


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> du erwartes doch auf deine schlechten postings keine antwort oder???



Habe ich doch bekommen :m !!! Und mal im ernst, dachte immer du bist ein vernünftiger Kerl !! Soweit ich das in deinen Postes immer gelesen habe.

Das du mal an eckst, das weiß ich ja......aber sich in eine sache so rein zu steigern, das ist ein zeichen von schwäche in meinen augen.

Und ob du auf meine nichts aussagenden Postes antwortest oder nicht, das ist mir Schnuppe. Denn ich schreibe so viel unsinn wie ich es möchte.....#6 #6 #6


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Sehr Aussagefähig Dein Posting von mir.
Bloß die Zitate solltest Du mal sortieren#6


----------



## havkat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angelsport Fair Play in H``hafen nur Schrott?*

Ich setze hier mal ein Schlusswort.

Fachhändler-Diskussionen hatten wir hier zuhauf.

Von unzufrieden bis zufrieden.
Von Stammkunde bis nie wieder.

Es ist immer alles dabei.

Bis auf ein objektives Ergebnis. 
Ein großer Teil dieser Themen wurde und wird subjektiv behandelt, kann deshalb kein objektives Ergebnis bringen.

Händler u. Kunde: Beide nur Menschen.

Thema geschlossen.


----------

